# Pantry challenge anyone?



## SouthCentralUS (Nov 11, 2012)

At the end of January I was putting all my receipts in an envelope and found I had spent less than $54 for groceries for the month. Bacon, milk and soda for hubby, Gatorade for me, eggs and fresh fruit. Our meat and vegetables came from the pantry and freezer, plus fresh veggies still in the garden.

Today was our local store’s sale day and I spent $49 on things, most of which we don’t need now, but will need later. Also some things I never buy unless my granddaughter is coming. She will be here in September, but it was a really good sale. I also bought 2 cans of sauerkraut because we don’t make it. That was the first cans of food I have bought in 3 years. It broke my heart to buy 5 pounds of potatoes, but we used the last of our pitiful harvest in January. Of course we have canned and dehydrated, but sometimes we want fresh and they were a good sale price. We now have enough bacon to last until my Zaycon order arrives in April. I don’t anticipate going to the store again this month.

It is just the 2 of most of the time, but even when we have guests, we feed them very well out of our jars and freezer. We average emptying 2 jars a day all year long. Last canning season we only canned about 500 jars of garden food, but we had some from the prior year.

Anyway, I thought it might be fun to get some others involved and see how we do. For example, tonight we will have a jar of pulled pork with homemade bbq sauce on homemade buns with a salad and French fries from the potatoes bought today.


----------



## jimLE (Feb 25, 2015)

yall deffently be further along then i am..we normally spend between 300.00 to 400.00 a month,in the stores..but yet,i do manage to get a lil bit extra of this n that each time thoe.i figured i might be able to feed the 2 of us,4 to 6 months,tops,right now.and that be stretching it at least some what,to make it last..


----------



## snappy1 (Sep 2, 2010)

Good morning! I go to Walmart once a month for RX and stuff I can't get locally (Walmart is 25 miles away). I go locally on sale day. We are planning a move so I have cut back on canning, but have several cases anyway. I canned dry beans for the first time last week. No garden planned til after the move and not sure when that will be. Plan to buy veggies locally. Hoping to not buy anything canned except tuna soon. Happy to be on this board! Looking forward to learning more!


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

You win this challenge. It's only 2 of us and somehow we manage to spend $150 or more a week at the store. To be fair though, we have no garden, animals, and my wife has dietary restrictions which makes buying some more expensive items more necessary. Still ridiculous and we are working on it though.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

SouthCentralUS said:


> At the end of January I was putting all my receipts in an envelope and found I had spent less than $54 for groceries for the month. Bacon, milk and soda for hubby, Gatorade for me, eggs and fresh fruit. Our meat and vegetables came from the pantry and freezer, plus fresh veggies still in the garden.
> 
> Today was our local store's sale day and I spent $49 on things, most of which we don't need now, but will need later. Also some things I never buy unless my granddaughter is coming. She will be here in September, but it was a really good sale. I also bought 2 cans of sauerkraut because we don't make it. That was the first cans of food I have bought in 3 years. It broke my heart to buy 5 pounds of potatoes, but we used the last of our pitiful harvest in January. Of course we have canned and dehydrated, but sometimes we want fresh and they were a good sale price. We now have enough bacon to last until my Zaycon order arrives in April. I don't anticipate going to the store again this month.
> 
> ...


So I live in a hoa and we have budgeted to put in a fence that will allow us to have a garden soon. You only spent about $60 at the store on groceries because you have a garden and animals to supply the things you don't have to buy. How much do you spend on keeping up the garden and producing food out of it in terms of money and also man hours? I have only farmed in other countries and it was many years ago so I'm trying to get an idea of what I'm looking at having to devote to the garden as opposed to what I spend at the store. I will do it anyway as the benefits of fresh produced food outweigh any cost and effort I might have to spend, I just wanted to get an idea. My plans are for about 400 square feet of garden. Not considering the other benefits of producing your own food, are you saving money by gardening?

Hope this doesn't hijack the thread. Should have started a separate one. If it gets off topic too badly maybe the mods will kindly jerry rig it for me 

*note* yes I would love to move further out and not live in a hoa but all of our family lives in a 15 mile radius and it's a hard sell to the wife. Comparable properties we could do what you do in our area are out of our price range at this time. Wife is down with prepping, supportive and wonderful but moving to a homestead is not in the cards right now.


----------



## SouthCentralUS (Nov 11, 2012)

We live in the suburbs and our entire back yard is our garden. It is about 1500 square feet. We make our own pesticides from mint we grow and other natural products. Our fertilize costs about $15 per year because we compost. We save seeds but occasionally buy some at the end of the season. We always buy onion sets and seed potatoes. That is about $10.

In 2015 our green beans were a bust but we had about 400 pounds of potatoes. In 2016 our potatoes were a bust but the green beans and okra overwhelmed us.

We do not have animals so we wait for sales to buy meat. We buy baking supplies when they go on sale at the end of the year. Coffee and other necessities are stocked when on sale.

So full disclosure: We are saving now because we spent money last year to stock up. I was curious and checked and last year we spent almost $2000 at grocery stores and Sams. What we bought will last all this year.

By the way, we are retired and really enjoy gardening. My husband is planting snowpeas right now.


----------



## SouthCentralUS (Nov 11, 2012)

By going all natural with pesticides, you will lose some plants but I think it is worth it for the bees. 2 years ago we had cabbage galore, the last year the cabbage moths got them. If you see what looks like pretty white butterflies, they are eating your cabbage.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

SouthCentralUS said:


> We live in the suburbs and our entire back yard is our garden. It is about 1500 square feet. We make our own pesticides from mint we grow and other natural products. Our fertilize costs about $15 per year because we compost. We save seeds but occasionally buy some at the end of the season. We always buy onion sets and seed potatoes. That is about $10.
> 
> In 2015 our green beans were a bust but we had about 400 pounds of potatoes. In 2016 our potatoes were a bust but the green beans and okra overwhelmed us.
> 
> ...


Nice! That's the info I was looking for. We are in a stocking year this year which is why were are spending a lot at the store. I can't wait to get the garden in. This year or next but it will happen. If I can do it successfully I believe I will be able to expand quite a bit after. I like working in the dirt.


----------



## jimLE (Feb 25, 2015)

i just figured on the calculator..we spend between 5,460 to 5,580 a year,on food,hygene items.to what ever when we do our primary shopping for the month....and of course.those 2 figures range from 275.00 to 300.00 a month,but thats only if i figure right....


----------



## SouthCentralUS (Nov 11, 2012)

Jim, there are ways to save on hygiene also. For example - and I don't do this - at beauty supply stores, you can buy concentrated shampoo by the gallon. Pour the correct amount in a used shampoo bottle and fill with water.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

Well I don`t use paper towels ,make my own soap ,bake my own flour goods make my own pasta and cured my own meats , we do pretty good ,around $300.00 per month for the 4 of us on groceries and animal food ,hell our cats love homemade stuff one even likes sweets and pancakes .Buying meats is our biggest cost but I go to the local meat distributor and buy there ,canning is a great sever on sauces,beans ,soups and vegetables , and also when I make big pots of stew or roast meats they also get canned .If you don`t get smart around the kitchen you will definitely be spending lots of money or maybe even wasting it.


----------



## SouthCentralUS (Nov 11, 2012)

CrackbottomLouis said:


> Nice! That's the info I was looking for. We are in a stocking year this year which is why were are spending a lot at the store. I can't wait to get the garden in. This year or next but it will happen. If I can do it successfully I believe I will be able to expand quite a bit after. I like working in the dirt.


I forgot to mention water. If you have to pay for your water it may not be worth it to you. We have 5 rain barrels plus other outdoor containers to catch water and use very little city water.


----------



## AmishHeart (Jun 10, 2016)

I don't want to eat down our stock, otherwise I would. The only things I buy anymore at the grocery store are sale items, and we rotate our food supplies well. I like maintaining my working "pantry". I used a bin of flour this month, so I bought a 25 lb bag today at Sams for 4.87. I have more bins to use up first, but I've replaced what I used. I make my own liquid soap, laundry soap, dish soap and save $$$ that way.


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

AmishHeart said:


> I don't want to eat down our stock, otherwise I would. The only things I buy anymore at the grocery store are sale items, and we rotate our food supplies well. I like maintaining my working "pantry". I used a bin of flour this month, so I bought a 25 lb bag today at Sams for 4.87. I have more bins to use up first, but I've replaced what I used. I make my own liquid soap, laundry soap, dish soap and save $$$ that way.


I love making my own soap. It's so simple. Now if I could just find a good shampoo recipe that doesn't make my hair feel "heavy" I could quit the benadryl when I wash it. What do you put in your dish soap?


----------



## AmishHeart (Jun 10, 2016)

I buy the Kirk's Castile soap in the three pack from Krogers. It's under a dollar a bar that way. I grate it, add hot water to melt it, add a few drops of glycerin. Sometimes I add orange or lemon essential oil, or thieves oil for a disinfectant. I use a half a grated bar for a quart. Also have used this for body wash and shampoo, but then I skip the glycerin and add a little peppermint oil because it's invigorating.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

terri9630 said:


> I love making my own soap. It's so simple. Now if I could just find a good shampoo recipe that doesn't make my hair feel "heavy" I could quit the benadryl when I wash it. What do you put in your dish soap?


I don't know why you use the benadryl but I have dry shin and a problem with certain scents. This works for me. Sorry, I don't know how to make it.

https://www.lehmans.com/product/grandpas-pine-tar-liquid-shampoo-8-oz-bottle


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

Caribou said:


> I don't know why you use the benadryl but I have dry shin and a problem with certain scents. This works for me. Sorry, I don't know how to make it.
> 
> https://www.lehmans.com/product/grandpas-pine-tar-liquid-shampoo-8-oz-bottle


I've seen that but haven't tried it. I'll have to give it a shot.

I use the benadryl because I'm allergic to something in commercial shampoos. Most just make me itch but there are a few that make me break out in hives. VO5 is one. Mr Bubble Bubble bath put me in the hospital when I was a kid. I used to have to take benadryl before every shower but now I only take it when I am going to wash my hair. I make my own laundry soap and bar soap and that has helped tremendously. I have a problem with strong scents too. They trigger my asthma.


----------



## AmishHeart (Jun 10, 2016)

A light castile soap shampoo (no scents in it)..and a dilute apple cider vinegar rinse? It is cheap to make, and possibly low allergy for you.
Just shave down the bar and add some boiling water to dissolve it. Can you use vinegar?
I couldn't use bubble bath for our kids. We're all fair skinned and it made them rashy. Husband is very asthmatic...he can do mint smells and citrus, and I usually wear a sage oil (lightly), but he freaks out with lavender oil.


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

Vinegar isn't usually a problem. I've made some "shampoo" bars but I don't like the way my hair feels after. Like straw almost. I haven't tried dissolving a bit in water first though. I'll give that a shot tonight and see how it works. Dilute it down some first.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

AmishHeart said:


> A light castile soap shampoo (no scents in it)..and a dilute apple cider vinegar rinse? It is cheap to make, and possibly low allergy for you.
> Just shave down the bar and add some boiling water to dissolve it. Can you use vinegar?
> I couldn't use bubble bath for our kids. We're all fair skinned and it made them rashy. Husband is very asthmatic...he can do mint smells and citrus, and I usually wear a sage oil (lightly), but he freaks out with lavender oil.


It took forever to get my wife to quit using lavender. She would change brands but keep the same scent. Being asthmatic the scent would constrict my airway and breathing would become extremely difficult. Fighting for air is not fun and having to explain it repeatedly was frustrating.


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

Caribou said:


> It took forever to get my wife to quit using lavender. She would change brands but keep the same scent. Being asthmatic the scent would constrict my airway and breathing would become extremely difficult. Fighting for air is not fun and having to explain it repeatedly was frustrating.


It can be hard for people to understand that a smell can cause problems.


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

Just did our grocery shopping for the month. Cereal, Dr Peppers, toilet paper and some allergy meds. Spent about $200. May have to pick up some hay and rabbit feed near the end of the month.

Oh, I forgot to add coffee for hubby.


----------



## SouthCentralUS (Nov 11, 2012)

I am making some homemade Knorr sides. The cost will be about 10 - 15 cents because the pasta was 38 cents a pound. You get about 4 - 6 cops from a pound and use 1cup for the mix. The rest of the cost is spices and powdered butter I put in the mix.


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

SouthCentralUS said:


> I am making some homemade Knorr sides. The cost will be about 10 - 15 cents because the pasta was 38 cents a pound. You get about 4 - 6 cops from a pound and use 1cup for the mix. The rest of the cost is spices and powdered butter I put in the mix.


You have recipes for that?


----------



## timmie (Jan 14, 2012)

spent about 23. for the month of january. hopefully nothing in february. been down with the flu, so hope to get back into restocking in march


----------



## SouthCentralUS (Nov 11, 2012)

terri9630 said:


> You have recipes for that?


Under homemade Knorr sides in this forum there is a link to a website.


----------



## SouthCentralUS (Nov 11, 2012)

timmie said:


> spent about 23. for the month of january. hopefully nothing in february. been down with the flu, so hope to get back into restocking in march


Good for you. Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

SouthCentralUS said:


> Under homemade Knorr sides in this forum there is a link to a website.


This is the link: http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f36/homemade-knorr-sides-29992/


----------



## timmie (Jan 14, 2012)

couldn't stand it. local store had cases of water 5 for 10. had to get some.


----------



## timmie (Jan 14, 2012)

yesterday was last sale date on water, so i got 5 more cases ,40 pounds of potatoes for $9. and 6 boston butts for 99 cents a pound. i just can't resist a good sale something or someone is always twisting my arm.


----------



## jimLE (Feb 25, 2015)

yeah,them arm twist,are the mother of all evils with me at times as well..


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

timmie said:


> yesterday was last sale date on water, so i got 5 more cases ,40 pounds of potatoes for $9. and 6 boston butts for 99 cents a pound. i just can't resist a good sale something or someone is always twisting my arm.


I am with you on this. I find it hard to resist a good sale.


----------



## SouthCentralUS (Nov 11, 2012)

Well, I did not anticipate buying any more this month, but catfish is 30% of the regular price. That is one thing we don't have in the freezer.

I agree with you all on the sale prices.


----------

